# Klein Attitude 1991, backfire, campagnolo euclid graphite



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

A Tupolev Tu-22M-backfire? No it's a Mirage


















































































Klein Attitude 1991 backfire
Ident# A5A5
size 22", 12.2 kg
fork early type welded crown Ident# A0537

handlebar/stem combo MC1

Campagnolo Euclid Graphite incl. seatpost
8-speed thumbshifters no „bulletshit"
„banana-cantis"

San Marco Rolls, pink
ODI Attack John Tomac, pink

rims Wolber TR1
Wolber Avoriaz *tubulars*


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I miss those rims & tires. I had a set back in NH in the late '80's, the ride quality, oh so soft.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So it's that clean and mint and it gets drifted in the dirt.

Fantastic!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talking about. For sure you Swiss guys posting here of late have raised the bar. The bikes, the outfits, the actual riding shots.... Well done and keep 'em coming:arf: :thumbsup:


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautifull bike… :thumbsup: 
I love the 1990-1991 klein, and I love old campy groupos.
It's rare to see a campy klein and such a NOS bike…


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

i dig the shot with the paint reflections on the spoke! but i gotta ask, whats up with the paintball/jason voorhies masks?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

24pouces said:


> It's rare to see...such a NOS bike&#8230;


Stay tuned, you'll see some more such goodies.

'Guin


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't even like neon, and yet still my pants feel tighter, nice work, gorgeous pics too


----------



## kenjihara (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

TURN IT OFF, TURN IT OFF!!! 

Awsome....

My favorite part of the entire rig is the fork. Too cool!!!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice suit. Oh and that would be a Campy Centaur group. Not Euclid.


----------



## The Bat Bike (Feb 3, 2005)

*Wow!!*

Awesome bike and love the campy goodies!


----------



## 24pouces (Jan 8, 2007)

ckevlar said:


> Nice suit. Oh and that would be a Campy Centaur group. Not Euclid.


It could be an euclid. It existed in black, not only in grey


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

The brakes and crank are definitely centaur. The hubs are euclid b/c they have the grease port. As far as I know Euclid only came in one finish. All the groups below(centaur and icarus) came painted.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Nope, That's A Euclid Build*

Euclid was indeed available in Graphite.
The brake levers and brakes (of that style) were the same between the Centaur and Euclid groups.
The Euclid cranks were more 'shapely' as these are. Centaur cranks were just flat pretty much, not sculpted ar both ends.

Icarus and Record O.R. are the only groups that only came polished.


----------

